# New Holland TL90 brake light problem



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a NH TL90 that has a problem with the brake lights staying on. They go off when the brake pedal is pressed. So they actually are working in reverse. I have replaced both pressure switches and that didn't help. I had a dealership mechanic out the other day who spent more time telling me the tractor was not supposed to have brake lights than he did trying to fix the problem, so that didn't work out.. The brake lights actually stopped working completely until I replaced the pressure switches, so I thought it could be a bad switch, but I checked the switches and they are both okay. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, I wonder does the lights have 12v at all times and the ground is the switched side? Have you used a test light to determine which way it works? Before I spent too much time and effort, a simple reversing relay at the light will cure the problem with minimal effort and expense.......need to know how they work (in terms of switching + or -) but easy and cheap enuf.... No idea as to what may be wrong in the electronics end of things......
I need to organize a Georgia hay Mafia......does that mean if someone doesn't pay they get a "visit"?


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

somedevildawg,

Thanks for your reply. The troubling thing is this tractor engages the 4wd for braking and that part is working correctly, it's just the brake lights that are screwed up, but if you unplug either of the pressure switches the 4wd engages full time and brake lights go off. Also worth mentioning, When the brake lights are on without applying the brakes I also have power to the brake light terminal on the implement socket.

So far, it has caused two dealership mechanics to vapor lock (lol).

As for the secret society you mentioned bringing to lower Georgia, I'm sure we could make some chapter opportunities available. Lol


----------

